# Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser



## Steven4711 (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

durch ein stärkeres Unwetter und Überlaufen aller Drainagen, die eigentlich ein Eindringen von lehmhaltigem Wasser in meinen Teich verhindern sollen, ist nun leider doch passiert, was man eigentlich nicht will: der vormals wunderbar klare Teich ist lehmig braun, Sichtweite gleich null.

Die Schwachstelle ist bereits gefunden und zusätliche Drainage wird gebaut. So schön, so gut. Meine Frage an euch bezieht sich darauf, ob ich ohne Betrieb des Filters warten soll, dass sich alles setzt, oder ob es schneller geht, wenn ich den Filter (kleinste Filterkörnung kann ich noch einfügen) wieder anstelle.
Ich bin mir da unsicher, weil ich vermute, dass der Filter die Trübung nicht herausfilter (weil Schwebstoffe vielleicht zu klein), so dass er lediglich ein Umwälzen der braunen Brühe bewirkt und dadurch eher kontraproduktiv wäre. Ggü. der Alternativ, einfach ohne Filter ein paar Wochen zu warten.

Habt ihr damit Erfahrung (oder auch so gerne eine Meinung)?

Teich ist ca. 25m3, ca. 10 Fische, denen es aber auch in der Brühe gut gehen müßte. Filter ist ein Oase Biotec 5.1 mit Oase Aquamax 6000 (ich weiß, eigentlich unterdimensioniert, aber es funktioniert (ohne Brühe) einwandfrei).

Bin für jegliche (gutgemeinten) Kommentare dankbar!


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser*

Hallo! Ich würde den Filter trotzdem am Laufen lassen, auch wenn er nicht viel aus dem Wasser an Schwebstoffen aufnehmen wird. So ist der Filter diese Woche vielleicht täglich zu reinigen, aber lieber das Wasser für die Fische aufbereiten lassen. Im Zweifelsfall bzw. je nach Aufbau deines Rücklaufes am Einlauf in den Teich, könntest Du auch einen VLCVF (VeryLowCostVliesFilter) installieren. Diese VLCVF findest Du hier. Die schwereren Schwebstoffe des Lehmes werden sich bei deiner Umwälzleistung auch so absetzen. Das sollte in einer guten Woche so weit sein und dann (würde ich zumindest), mit dem Teichsauger den abgesetzten Schmuddel absaugen. Auch wenn es wieder etwas eintrübt, bekommst Du so den Schmuddel vielleicht zu 70% raus.

So würde ich das handhaben.


----------



## Steven4711 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser*

Hi Zacky,

danke für den Tipp. Hab mir den Thread gerade mal durchgelesen; scheint ja vielen super geholfen zu haben. Da weiß ich also schonmal, was ich am Wochenende mit meiner Zeit machen werde...

Bin gespannt; nochmal danke.


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser*

Noch als Nachschlag ist das [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/36/]Thema hier[/URL] für Dich vielleicht auch noch interressant...schnell, einfach und effizient scheint es auch zu sein...


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser*

Hey,

Und herzlich willkommen 

Also das mit dem eingespülten lehm kenn ich auch. . .ist zwar schon 9 jahre her aber ich kann mich dran erinnern als wäre es gestern 

Auf ein absinken der partikel würde ich nicht vertrauen. Immerhin werden durch die fischbewegungen die lehmpartikel immer wieder aufgewirbelt.

Mein tip:
Filter an, alle 2 tage den schaumstoff ausspülen und in 2 wochen ist der spuk vorbei.

Und mit ner strumpfhose im teich gehts noch schneller 

Viel erfolg,

Mandy


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser*

Moin, 
setzen wird sich von alleine nur sehr sehr wenig. Filter ist sehr langwierig, dafür sind die Lehmpartikel viel zu klein, ich hatte ähnliches Problem.
Weiterhin ist das Problem, das der Außlauf des Filters in den Teich und die Fische, es immer wieder aufwirbeln!
Mit dem Erfolg, einer ewig trüben Suppe.
Selbst nach dem setzen der Lehmpartikel, wirst du beim immer mal wieder Wasserwechsel oder beim pflanzen, immer wieder das selbe Prob. haben, zumindestens war es immer wieder bei mir so!
Da half bei mir nur, Wasser, Fische rauß, Gartenschlauch und dann rein in den Teich.
Alles wenn möglich in eine Ecke spülen und dort mit einer Tauchpumpe abpumpen. 
Das min. 2 mal und du wirst sehen, was da für eine Suppe zusammen kommt.
Mein Teich ist auch ca 25-28m3 aber nix anderes hat geholfen


----------



## Steven4711 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser*

Erstmal danke für eure Kommentare.

Aktuell läuft seit 2 Tagen zusätzlich zu neuen, feinen Filterschwämmen ein mal eben gebauter VLCF. Vlies war noch vorhanden, doppelt gelegt und an den Seiten zusammengetackert (habe keine Nähmaschine). Hält soweit und schön braun. Der Teich allerdings auch noch... (noch keine Verbesserung erkennbar, aber zumindest fängt sich im normalen Filter und im VLCF einiges; insofern bin ich noch halbwegs guter Hoffnung).

(Wassertausch ist ein absolutes NoGo; da bleibt er lieber 1 Jahr lang braun).


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser*

Moin,
ok wenn du keinen WW vornehmen möchtest/kannst, ist Geduld erforderlich, viel Spaß beim warten


----------



## Steven4711 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser*

So langsam könnte man meinen, es tut sich was. Zumindest ist hin und wieder der ein oder andere Fisch erkennbar, wenn er ganz dicht unter der Oberfläche entlang schwimmt. War bisher nicht so.

Ich gebe dem Ganzen jetzt bei laufendem Filter mal zwei Wochen und hoffe, dass dann klar ist, ob sich was tut. Klar, wenn überhaupt gar nichts passieren sollte, geht es natürlich nicht ohne WW. Aber das möchte ich vermeiden, wenn ich irgendwie kann.

Ich berichte in zwei Wochen nochmal.


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser*

Hi,

ich hatte das Lehmproblem nach dem Einpflanzen der Sumpfzone. Vier Tage hat der VLCF gebraucht, dann war der Grund in Sicht. Inzwischen habe ich sogar meinen Teichzulauf vom Filter so umgebaut, dass ich neben dem "normalen" Zulauf in einem Meter Tiefe noch eine Abzweigung über Zugschieber gestaltet habe. Nun kann ich den hier schon fast vergötterten Damenstrumpf  bei Bedarf ganz einfach in Betrieb nehmen.

Also, noch ein bisschen warten, das wird schon mit der Sicht!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Steven4711 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser*

Sechs Tage später mit durchgehend laufendem Filter plus VLCF und ich habe ca. 50cm Sichttiefe erreicht. Scheint also alles zu funktionieren. Nur die nötige Geduld muss man mitbringen.

Nochmal danke an alle für die Unterstützung!


----------



## Zacky (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser*

Hi.

Ich hatte die letzten drei Tage trübe Sicht durch das Einsetzen bzw. Umpflanzen meiner Seerosen. Nachdem ich diese in ein Lehm-/Spielsandgemisch direkt in das Substrat gesetzt hatte, war meine Sicht weniger als 10cm Tiefe. Ich habe dann Filterwatte in Säcke gestopft und diese Säcke in die Ablaufrohre der Siebpatrone gedrückt. Heute sehe ich die Bodenabläufe (1,80m) wieder schon ganz gut, habe aber immer noch einen leichten Grauschleier im Wasser. Die Filterwatte habe ich auch wieder entfernt ~ gaaaaanz vorsichtig ~ und da ist doch einiges an Schwebedreck hängen geblieben und die Durchflussmenge war auch leichtz reduziert.

Ich bin zufrieden, bei mir hat es funktioniert.


----------



## Steven4711 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser*

Hallo Zacky,

eigentlich auch eine gute Idee, Filterwatte oder Filtervlies direkt in das Wasserrücklaufrohr rein zu tun. Da hätte ich bei mir nur die Befürchtung, dass der Widerstand so groß ist, dass der Filter überläuft...

Ich habe gestern den VLCF-Strumpf aus dem Teich geholt. War schön braun, aber mir scheint fast, dass mehr im Filter selbst als im zusätzlichen VLCF hängen geblieben ist (was irgendwo ja auch logisch ist, denn zuerst muss das dreckige Wasser ja durch den Filter und läuft dann schon teil-gesäubert in den VLCF rein).

Parallel scheinen sich die Schwebteile auch im Teich selbst noch ordentlich gesetzt zu haben, denn nach den knapp zwei Wochen nach der Überflutung sehe ich jetzt wieder den Grund. Das Wasser ist insgesamt noch nicht ganz wieder so klar wie vorher, aber eine deutliche Verbesserung ggü. der ersten Woche. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und erleichtert.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm durch Überflutung in Teich eingelaufen --> 25m3 braunes Wasser*

Hey,

Siehste ... Geduld zahlt sich aus 

Ich würde das Abgesetzte allerdings mit einem Schlammsauger entfernen. Nicht das Du im Winter ein Gasproblem bekommst.

Mandy


----------

